# My Hearthstone Mansfield project is finally complete



## zryderman (Dec 6, 2008)

A couple years on debating the wood stove project. I finally got the ball rolling when the heating oil prices skyrocketed.  I searched for a while on ebay and craigslist. I finally found a sweet deal on a used Hearthstone Mansfield.  I bought the used mansfield on ebay in may of 2008 for $700 with local pickup in Deleware.  I figured who will be looking for a wood stove in the summer. In the meantime I had a couple quotes for a stainless liner.   The house is 95 years and I had two existing  chimneys. The old chimneys had a parlor wood stove and a wood burning kitchen range.  Over the years they were removed and sealed up. The other chimney housing my oil furnace exhaust.  I finally hired a local contractor for $1400 to run the liner and tie the stove in with dvl stove pipe.  I also opted for the damper even though hearthstove said I wouldn't need one.  I just felt safer with the in line damper. Next was the tile. The tile job cost me $450 in material and I installed the wall and floor myself.  Saved a couple bucks in that area.  Finally I had a stainless double chimney cap installed for $200.  So for around the same cost of a new mansfield I had a used mansfield and install.  I am very happy with this stove.  I have been burning everyday.  The 1st floor sits around 72 degrees and the upstairs is around 67.  When I wake up in the am  the room with the stove is at 67 degrees. My oil heater hasn't turned on this winter yet.  I just ordered the blower kit since I am already using the heat shield for clearance safety.  Without the heat shield the stove would have to be 2 feet off the back wall. Now it is sitting 12 inches from the back wall. If anyone is using the blower kit for and free standing hearthstone stove let me know how you like it.  Thanks to Hearth.com and all its users.  It has helped alot with great info.  Hearthstone also helped with great tech support through Jim Casavant.


----------



## zryderman (Dec 6, 2008)

Links to larger photos of the stove

http://www.flickr.com/photos/20692320@N03/3026847094/sizes/l/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/20692320@N03/3026847090/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/20692320@N03/3044399715/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## InTheRockies (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice install and beautiful stove.  You're not going to regret your decision.  That stove will keep you toasty warm this winter (in addition to providing hours of mesmerizing entertainment while watching the flames--at least I enjoy sitting watching the flames dancing in my stove, especially on a cold winter's night.)  Enjoy your new stove.  Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice find! Nice set up.

Welcome to the board fellow Buckstonian


----------



## Prada (Dec 7, 2008)

Well that certainly does look nice! I bet your really proud of your deal. I would be. It's a beautiful stove and I'm so happy for you.
Welcome to Hearth.com by the way.......


----------



## Timber Wolf (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a question for anyone who knows hearthstone stoves .
I found one used 3 times  for $250 .
Used it most of last winter in my basement ,which has quite alot on concrete to absorb heat .
But I just couldnt get a great deal of heat from it 
 area in the basement is about 800 sqr ft maybe 1000 tops 

seemed like it was starving for air.
looked the slider at the bottom over .
when it is running i get a funny smell kinda like fiberglass burning.
 Is this the soapstone ?

Oh its a Phoenix model


----------

